# Goat Milk Fudge Recipe??



## Pinky

Does anyone have a good recipe for fudge made with goat's milk that you'd be willing to share please?  Pretty please?


----------



## Sondra

I just use a goat milk in place of any milk in any recipe but when I get home will look at the one in "Goats Produce Too"


----------



## mill-valley

3 cups sugar 
2/3 cup goat milk 
3/4 cup margarine 
6 oz. chocolate chips 
7 oz. marshmallow creme 
1 tsp. vanilla flavoring
Combine sugar, milk and margarine in heavy quart sauce pan. Stirring constantly, bring to full rolling boil. Reduce heat to medium and continue boiling five minutes. Remove from heat and stir in chocolate chips until melted. Add marshmallow creme and vanilla, beating until well-blended. Pour into greased 9 X 13 pan. Cool at room temperature. You can also add nuts, if you wish. Enjoy!!!


This one is from ADGA's website...I've tried it and it's a good one!!


----------



## Ashley

Any reason it woudln't work with real butter? I've never made fudge.


----------



## mill-valley

Butter is fine...I don't ever use margarine, only real butter.


----------



## texgran

ditto to the replace milk w/goats milk, even when it calls for evaporated milk. I always use butter. I'll look for my microwave recipe(can't remember which book). I have used that one many time and it's fab. You can make lots of fudge for gifting in a fairly short period of time or in little jags. I've also use the recipe on the marshmallow creme jar. Remember if you use vanilla make sure it's vanilla extract not vanilla flavoring. When your using the best milk it stands to reason to use the best ingredients for a superior product. Butter and vanilla extract.


----------



## lazydaisy67

mill-valley said:


> 3 cups sugar
> 2/3 cup goat milk
> 3/4 cup margarine
> 6 oz. chocolate chips
> 7 oz. marshmallow creme
> 1 tsp. vanilla flavoring
> Combine sugar, milk and margarine in heavy quart sauce pan. Stirring constantly, bring to full rolling boil. Reduce heat to medium and continue boiling five minutes. Remove from heat and stir in chocolate chips until melted. Add marshmallow creme and vanilla, beating until well-blended. Pour into greased 9 X 13 pan. Cool at room temperature. You can also add nuts, if you wish. Enjoy!!!
> 
> This one is from ADGA's website...I've tried it and it's a good one!!
> 
> I tried this one the other day and it never got hard. It was really good, but never could cut it and serve small pieces of it. Kind of just used a spoon to get it out of the pan. I'd love to make a nice fudge for Christmas presents. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Sondra

did you get a full rolling boil? and did you then continue cooking for the full 5 min?


----------



## mill-valley

Every time I've made it it turned out good....my guess is you didn't boil it long enough like Sondra said.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Yeah, I think I followed everything to the tee, but I can try again and see what happens. Do you have to use a candy thermometer of any kind? Maybe I didn't have a 'big' enough rolling boil, lol. I'll try again and let you know what happens.


----------



## Bernice

Hi Laurel,

I use a candy thermometer and cook my fudge at gentle boil until it reaches 235 degrees.


----------



## carlidoe

Is it ok to use thawed milk with this recipe? I do not have any fresh right now


----------



## carlidoe

And are those semi sweet chocolate chips?


----------



## MF-Alpines

Barb makes the best fudge! She uses the recipe out of "Goat's Produce, Too".


----------



## happyhedgehog

Temperature is super important when you're making candy. It is worth the extra trouble to use a thermometer, as the time necessary to reach temperature can vary from stove to stove and pan to pan. I like my fudge cooked to 132 degrees. If you really don't like using thermometers use it once and time how long it takes to reach the correct temperature, and then keep all the variables the same in the future.


----------



## MF-Alpines

happyhedgehog said:


> Temperature is super important when you're making candy. It is worth the extra trouble to use a thermometer, as the time necessary to reach temperature can vary from stove to stove and pan to pan. I like my fudge cooked to 132 degrees. If you really don't like using thermometers use it once and time how long it takes to reach the correct temperature, and then keep all the variables the same in the future.


Still, I would guess for really good fudge, you HAVE to take temps and get it right. I've failed in the past, but really, I don't put my all into it. But maybe now that it's getting towards the holiday season, I'll try again.

These tips are great.


----------



## Guest

Fudge should also be cooked slowly so that it does not scorch.. and get to soft ball stage, once off the stove the second most important part is beating it by hand with a spoon, this makes it smoother.. until it loses its gloss...


----------



## carlidoe

Scorched mine. Shoot! And I just realized what a really stupid question fresh/frozen milk was. I worry myself sometimes.


----------



## happyhedgehog

> Still, I would guess for really good fudge, you HAVE to take temps and get it right.


My mom only times and her fudge turns out consistently, but I have to use a thermometer, the risk of losing the ingredients and having to wash a dirty pan for no good reason, makes a quick temp check seem worth the effort.


----------

